# 2010 Orca White/Gold



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Finally got my Orca in a 57cm with SRAM Force, Ritchey WCS controls and Ksyrium SLs. Weight with pedals is 16.1 lbs. Haven't had a chance to really go out on a long ride but will do this weekend.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

DanielC, that is a sweet bike. I think you will have a great time this weekend!


----------



## joshua morrow (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet ride. 

Question, how long did you have to wait to get it? 

I ordered a 57cm Gold/white last July and my dealer said they were sold out for '09 and to wait until '10 come out. So I did, and he is still saying he can't get the gold in a 57cm. Just curious if he is giving me the run around, or if they really are that far out on delivery...
You would think if demand is that high, they would make more of that color to ramp things up...

Let me know. Thanks!
Josh


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

joshua morrow said:


> Sweet ride.
> 
> Question, how long did you have to wait to get it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. 

Josh, when I told them I wanted the white, they called and also told me that Orbea had no foreseeable ETA and I was pretty much going to pull the trigger on the black/silver. The store actually got the first white frame in the US for some guy who waited about 6 months I think. 

Anyway, the LBS I was working with has 6 stores and someone told me they have a white 57 at their other branch...what luck! It was a DuraAce equipped bike but I got them to swap out the parts. So essentially, they ordered a whole bike from Orbea with my parts using their MadeToOrder feature, and charged me $100 to swap out and build up my parts on the white frame. I could have haggled over the fee but at this point I was so excited about getting the white frame that I let it drop. They did include a 2.5hr fitting for free which was really nice. 

So I don't think your LBS is giving you the run around. I test rode the red bike which looked amazing. They also had a blue one which I didn't like at all but I've only seen pictures of the silver one. 

So far the workmanship looks good except I discovered a little chip on the inside of the right fork which has taken off the clear coat...really tiny but not sure what caused it. I might mention it to them when I go back in for a tune up but at this point replacing a fork might be difficult if that colorway is not available.


----------



## Tictoc (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! She is a beauty!

I'm also thinking of getting one for myself also but I'm not sure to what size to get.
How tall are you?
I'm 6 ft tall and seems to fit between a 54cm and 57cm.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Tictoc said:


> Wow! She is a beauty!
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting one for myself also but I'm not sure to what size to get.
> How tall are you?
> I'm 6 ft tall and seems to fit between a 54cm and 57cm.


I'm 5' 11 3/4 '' ft so the 57 was fine for me. I think the 54 would have been too small or at least I would have needed a longer upright stem and more seatpost showing. I'm running a shorter stem at 110 and my saddle height is at 790 mm, yeah I have long legs. I did get a 2.5hr fitting on a demo frame though. We didn't even bother with the 60 cm as it was just huge. I would just ask your dealer/LBS to throw in a full fit if they have the bikes available. This was one of the main reasons why I chose this bike/LBS over some of the other bikes sight unseen on my short list. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=205987

Good luck.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful bike. Test rode one earlier this week in same color and size. 

For what it's worth, I'm same height 5' 11.5" and finally had a fitting for my '09 Onix 54 cm, owned since '08. He said he'd put me on a 57 frame at this point. Since I started in '08 I'm more flexible. I have more seatpost showing and a 120 stem, and he suggested I try a 130. 

But now I have an excuse to put a 57 cm Orca frame on my long-term wishlist!


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Slow Ride said:


> Beautiful bike. Test rode one earlier this week in same color and size.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm same height 5' 11.5" and finally had a fitting for my '09 Onix 54 cm, owned since '08. He said he'd put me on a 57 frame at this point. Since I started in '08 I'm more flexible. I have more seatpost showing and a 120 stem, and he suggested I try a 130.
> 
> But now I have an excuse to put a 57 cm Orca frame on my long-term wishlist!


Just keep in mind that the type of handlebar you end up with can affect your reach. The demo bike I was fitted on had the OEM Zeus carbon bar which stretched me out more than I wanted when I was just on the hoods. The Ritchey bar is much better and fit perfectly for me.


----------



## Tictoc (Apr 14, 2010)

Bikes that are on my list are:

cervelo r3
cervelo s3
orbea orca
bh g5
storck scenario


a lot of bike to think about! Riding around the lbs to test ride isn't really enough saddle time to make a concrete conclusion.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

danielc, awesome bike! I love that you went with SRAM Force. :thumbsup: 

joshua morrow, My LBS had a gold/white frame with Di2 hanging on the wall the last time I was there (about a week ago). I don't know what size it is but if you like I'll happily go back and see if it's still there and find out the size for you.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*More pics*

Just a few more pics from my phone.. I went out on a longer ride today..about 25 miles with 2k+ ft of climbing and must say that the ease of climbing is impressive. My older bike had a 53/39 11-23 and I would do 15-20% grade climbs with it. I thought with a new bike I was willing to use a 12-25 but when Orbea said they would only ship a 11-26 I said what the heck..sure. Turns out I don't even need the 26..I'm doing the same climbs in my 21 and the 23 is so much easier!


----------

